# 3 1/2 wk old puppies puking curdled milk



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Please call your vet, puppies that small can get into trouble so quickly. If the vet isn't open, there are canine breeder facebook groups that have a wealth of experience to share, you would get a much quicker response than you would with this board. The traffic here just isn't high enough and our truly experienced breeders are few.


----------



## GoldenMom999 (Apr 14, 2017)

You said you are just helping with the puppies...call the owner immediately. If you can't get a hold of him/her call the vet immediately. Ask the vet if you should bring the puppies or just the mom in. I would suspect mastitis. Sometimes the infection is higher up and you may not feel too much heat.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

LLLmiller said:


> We are helping with a litter of puppies that will be 4 weeks Wednesday. Today we noticed a little bit of curdled milk in the nursery area. After cleaning the pen, later this evening we witnessed a puppy puke curdled milk and about 15 minutes another puppy did the same. Only one of the two is acting a little lethargic. She did still want to nurse when mom was placed in the pen. She does not want to play.
> We looked at mom and is scratched a little. The nails have been trimmed. Her nipples are warm but not hot. Any ideas? Should we take the pup to the vet and or mom? We have helped with three litters and this is a first for us. We plan to offer gruel tomorrow, but nervous about causing more upset stomach. Puppies will be wormed this week. The vet recommended 5 weeks but that seems too late compared to most.


I don't understand someone letting someone else raise their litter. 
That aside, I would take mama's temp, call the vet. Expect to do bloodwork and expect she might have mastitis. Puppies should be dewormed at 2,4,6,8 weeks and mama too. The vet must not follow the VMA recommendations to suggest waiting until 5 weeks. Puppies have worms, they just do. Mamas have them encysted from their own puppihood and that too might be part of the problem. But seriously, is this a breeder who sent a litter off w someone who is going to ask on a forum what's wrong w the puppies throwing up? that's who I am bothered by. Whoever owns this litter. A puppy can die in no time.


----------

